# MiDfur with parent



## Pendzez (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah, as the name states, I might be attending MiDfur with a parent (my mother actually), for reasons are personal.  Now, wont be actually attending the convention, but might pop in and see what the whole furry convention thing is all about when ever they have one of those outdoor parades I've seen on YouTube.  And it makes me wonder, will there be any parents of attending furs be around, or have there been any?


----------



## FeralPup (Jun 28, 2012)

There has been people come into MiDFur with their parents in the past, and probably will be again, don't worry, you won't be the first. :3
Usually it's pretty good for parent's as well, people are tame and the artist's den and whatnot are full of awesome people and tame artwork/items.


----------



## Pendzez (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah, well cool then.   Though, wouldn't she have to be registered first?


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Stay away from the dealers den :V

No but I'm sure there'll be other people. Since it's pretty popular. Also if you guys will be attending and going to any activities I'm pretty sure both you and your mother would have to register.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 1, 2012)

MiDFur is looking so good this year. I am having trouble getting my parents to let me go though. :I
I will only be 4 months off being 18 when it comes, too. :<


----------



## Dokid (Jul 1, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> MiDFur is looking so good this year. I am having trouble getting my parents to let me go though. :I
> I will only be 4 months off being 18 when it comes, too. :<



Just say that it'll get you out of the house and be sociable...or say you'll go and do some chores. 

That's pretty much all I had to do...Then again my mom is severely creeped out by anime conventions more than Fur conventions


----------

